# VR6 2 Step



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys I wanna run two step on my vr6 so i was just wondering if anyone can tell me what you guys use if you have it on your car and also do i need to upgrade my coilpack in order to make it work? thanks guys


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Research WOT BOX, its cheap and easy to setup.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Just installed an N2MB WOT/2-step box in my Corrado and I really like it so far. I'm obd2 so install would likely be the same. I need to start a DIY, but I didn't have time to take pics. 

I think they are ~$170 new. Got mine used for ~$100 I think.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Also allows for flat foot shifting. Is that your new time slcturbo? Nice mph.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Also allows for flat foot shifting. Is that your new time slcturbo? Nice mph.


 Yeah, thanks. MPH is there for an 11.5 and I pulled two 1.75 60's so just gotta put it all together in the same run. 

Still have ~4 more psi of boost as well.


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

WOTBOX I love it always in boost  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vKQiZJ0-wk


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

Someone need to do a DIY for this!


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

slcturbo said:


> Just installed an N2MB WOT/2-step box in my Corrado and I really like it so far. I'm obd2 so install would likely be the same. I need to start a DIY, but I didn't have time to take pics.
> 
> I think they are ~$170 new. Got mine used for ~$100 I think.


 ...what did you tap into for the clutch signal? 


....and also if anybody has done this to a car that used to be automatic but then did the manual swap how did you guys go about getting a clutch signal.... very interested in this and a DIY would be awesome....


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> ...what did you tap into for the clutch signal?
> 
> 
> ....and also if anybody has done this to a car that used to be automatic but then did the manual swap how did you guys go about getting a clutch signal.... very interested in this and a DIY would be awesome....


 ...any body have any input on this????


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Boost112 said:


> ...what did you tap into for the clutch signal?
> 
> 
> ....and also if anybody has done this to a car that used to be automatic but then did the manual swap how did you guys go about getting a clutch signal.... very interested in this and a DIY would be awesome....



I can only speak for a Corrado, but I basically removed my clutch switch from the cruise control circuit and connected the wires that ran to the clutch switch together. Cruise now thinks the clutch pedal is always released.

Run 12V to one side of the clutch switch. The other side connect to ground w/ a 1k ohm resistor in-line.

On the GROUND SIDE before the resistor, tie in the green wire that goes to the WOT BOX.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

what you did is that just to retain your cruise controll ?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

That's to retain cruise and wiring the clutch switch to the WOT box hence the green WOT box wire tied into the ground side of the circuit in between the resistor and the clutch switch.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

i dont have cruise control . Im putting a wot box in. I have the directions they have on there site for the mk3 vr6. When your done wiring it up then you do the software with the key in the on postion and then hook the box to the lap top and set it up correct ?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

dawgpound said:


> i dont have cruise control . Im putting a wot box in. I have the directions they have on there site for the mk3 vr6. When your done wiring it up then you do the software with the key in the on postion and then hook the box to the lap top and set it up correct ?


...any update? i would like to know how it worked out for you...


----------



## lilnick (Feb 15, 2005)

Bump ! Any make a diy for this ?


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

if you go to the wotbox website they have installation instructions...for all the makes and models available...

http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotbox


----------

